# Bank fishing at dams



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

I've always wanted to fish for hybrids on the Ohio but since I don't currently have a boat to fish from I'm looking for fishing areas/access around the dams. Could anyone help me with locations?


----------



## run-n-gun (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a lot of places at the greened dam to fish the banks that's mainly were I fish from, haven't seen much hybrid catches yet but should be soon.


----------



## run-n-gun (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol spell check is great that's the Greenup dam sorry


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

run-n-gun said:


> Lol spell check is great that's the Greenup dam sorry


Ok thanks rng, that's quite a drive for me but appreciate the info.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

If your up my way try Meldah. Both the Ohio and Kentucky side have produced. Since your stuck on the shore like me, I highly recommend a 9FT rod on the Ky side. I always wade out as far as I can go. Size 3-5 spinner baits, any color do best for me. And be ready for a mixed bag. Done good bowfishing the Gar here as well.

As for the Oh side of things.......Ive only see one guy catch Stripers steady from the bank. He was using a 12FT rod. The man was heaving a chevy spark plug with a blade and treble hook attatched out to the wall and jigging it back in.
Ive caught a few but not many.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Meldahl is the closest to him (Miamisburg). Greenup is the next closest at about 2.5 hours away. You can fish either side of the river with an Ohio fishing license. I myself fish the RC Byrd and Racine dams (on the OH/WV border) and do very well from the banks. When the white/hybrid bass run in a few weeks you'll never want to fish any other way.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

I can not wait for the run.


Also helps to read the location once in awhile.... guilty.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually from Miseryburg, Markland is probably the closest, even closer then Meldahl since it freeway right to the parking lot basically, and fishes about 100 times better then Meldahl just need an Indiana license, I plan to start heading down there a few times in another few weeks to stock up on skipjack, Afishinfool, Id pick you up as your right on my way. Contact me in another 2-3 weeks

Salmonid


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> actually from Miseryburg, Markland is probably the closest, even closer then Meldahl since it freeway right to the parking lot basically, and fishes about 100 times better then Meldahl just need an Indiana license, I plan to start heading down there a few times in another few weeks to stock up on skipjack, Afishinfool, Id pick you up as your right on my way. Contact me in another 2-3 weeks
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks Salmonid, I may take you up on that offer.


----------



## catfishjoe1 (Apr 3, 2014)

if you all could, let me know when the skip jacks start up wouldnt mind a cooler full


----------

